# Hitman - Agent 47: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm



## FlorianStangl (25. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hitman - Agent 47: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hitman - Agent 47: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm


----------



## MisterBlonde (25. Juni 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich die 2007er Variante erst richtig zu schätzen. Was auch immer diese hyperaktive Actiongülle hier sein soll, mit "Hitman" hat sie sicher nichts zu tun. "Transporter" meets Michael Bay und damit völlig am Thema vorbei. Die Elektrovergewaltigung von Jimi Hendrix setzt dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf.

Die Szene, in der dem Profikiller im Verhör mal eben ein geladenes Scharfschützengewehr vorgesetzt wird, zeigt dann auch, wie ernst die Produzenten das Quellmaterial genommen haben und für wie blöd sie das Publikum halten. Das ist so unfassbar schlimm. Leider wird es wieder genug testosteronüberschüssige geben, die im Kino richtig abgrölen und den Scheiß genießen werden. Dagegen ist per se nichts einzuwenden, ich selbst liebe das stumpfe 80er Actionkino, aber "Hitman" ist ganz sicher nicht das Material, um es auf so einem Niveau umzusetzen, wie die Trailer vermuten lassen.


----------



## Jens238 (25. Juni 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich die 2007er Variante erst richtig zu schätzen. Was auch immer diese hyperaktive Actiongülle hier sein soll, mit "Hitman" hat sie sicher nichts zu tun. "Transporter" meets Michael Bay und damit völlig am Thema vorbei. Die Elektrovergewaltigung von Jimi Hendrix setzt dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf.
> 
> Die Szene, in der dem Profikiller im Verhör mal eben ein geladenes Scharfschützengewehr vorgesetzt wird, zeigt dann auch, wie ernst die Produzenten das Quellmaterial genommen haben und für wie blöd sie das Publikum halten. Das ist so unfassbar schlimm. Leider wird es wieder genug testosteronüberschüssige geben, die im Kino richtig abgrölen und den Scheiß genießen werden. Dagegen ist per se nichts einzuwenden, ich selbst liebe das stumpfe 80er Actionkino, aber "Hitman" ist ganz sicher nicht das Material, um es auf so einem Niveau umzusetzen, wie die Trailer vermuten lassen.




Danke... Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben  können...


----------



## man1ac (25. Juni 2015)

Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2015)

Allenfalls wegen Zachary Quinto würde ich vielleicht einen Blick riskieren, aber bei dem Rest... [emoji52]


----------



## DasAequivalent (26. Juni 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich die 2007er Variante erst richtig zu schätzen. Was auch immer diese hyperaktive Actiongülle hier sein soll, mit "Hitman" hat sie sicher nichts zu tun. "Transporter" meets Michael Bay und damit völlig am Thema vorbei. Die Elektrovergewaltigung von Jimi Hendrix setzt dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf.
> 
> Die Szene, in der dem Profikiller im Verhör mal eben ein geladenes Scharfschützengewehr vorgesetzt wird, zeigt dann auch, wie ernst die Produzenten das Quellmaterial genommen haben und für wie blöd sie das Publikum halten. Das ist so unfassbar schlimm. Leider wird es wieder genug testosteronüberschüssige geben, die im Kino richtig abgrölen und den Scheiß genießen werden. Dagegen ist per se nichts einzuwenden, ich selbst liebe das stumpfe 80er Actionkino, aber "Hitman" ist ganz sicher nicht das Material, um es auf so einem Niveau umzusetzen, wie die Trailer vermuten lassen.



Auch ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Fand den ersten Hitman richtig gut. Und warum sie Timothy Olyphant nicht wieder eingesetzt haben? Schon zu teuer? Die neuen Trailer gefallen mir auch nicht, viel zu sehr auf Action getrimmt, hat nix mit dem Hitman zu tun.


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. Juni 2015)

DasAequivalent schrieb:


> Auch ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Fand den ersten Hitman richtig gut. Und warum sie Timothy Olyphant nicht wieder eingesetzt haben? Schon zu teuer?



Ich denke nicht, dass er zu teuer geworden ist. Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist er filmisch eher in der Versenkung verschwunden und konnte eher auf Serienniveau ("Justified") ein paar Erfolge erzielen. Auf dem Filmsektor habe ich ihn nach "Hitman", "Stirb Langsam 4.0" und "The Crazies" nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Vielleicht meinten die auch, er seie zu alt? Im besten Fall hoffen die doch immer darauf, noch zwei Fortsetzungen drehen zu können. Wenn der Erfolg hat, macht man mit dem gleichen Darsteller weiter und falls nicht, ist das halt nur wieder eine dieser Videospielverfilmungen, die in der Versenkung verschwindt.

Zunächst war ich mit der Wahl des Darstellers ganz zufrieden, weil er optisch interessant und "kantig" genug ausgesehen hat. Für mich war da ein wenig vom diabolischen Charme zu erkennen, den man in manchen Augenblicken bei 47 erahnen konnte. Die Trailer zeigen aber einen absolut unpassenden Milchreisbubi, der schon alleine durch die kurzgeschorenen Haare lächerlich rüberkommt. Ist das wirklich so schwer, eine komplette Glatze zu schneiden? Geht das bei manchen Menschen vielleicht nicht, oder war es denen einfach egal? Das ist im Grunde ein so unwichtiges, weil einfach umzusetzendes Detail, aber nichtmal das wurde beherzigt. Dann hätte ich doch lieber Paul Walker (im Idealfall lieber Mads Mikkelsen!) gesehen. Mit ihm hätte auch dieses Projekt sterben sollen.


----------



## Celerex (27. Juni 2015)

Optisch gefällt mir Friend sehr viel besser als Olyphant. Schauspielerisch dürften sich beide nicht sehr viel nehmen, wobei Olyphant schon ein paar Tage länger im Business ist.  Der erste Hitman war schon kein allzu großer Reißer,  der unpassende Hauptdarsteller tat nur sein Übriges dazu. Von dem her kann die Neuauflage für mich nichts sehr viel schlechter machen. Allerdings machen mir die Trailer vom neuen Hitman ziemlich Angst. Die actionlastige Auslegung finde ich absolut furchtbar. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wessen Idee das war und warum das jemand entscheiden kann, der ganz offensichtlich noch nie einen Hitman gespielt hat. Vielleicht erleben wir ja eine riesengroße Überraschung, aber das wäre wohl das erste Mal, dass mich ein Film nach seinen Trailern überraschen würde. Ich bleibe skeptisch.


----------



## PcJuenger (27. Juni 2015)

Oh, wie schlecht ^^


----------



## Bianco81 (27. Juni 2015)

DasAequivalent schrieb:


> Und warum sie Timothy Olyphant nicht wieder eingesetzt haben? Schon zu teuer?



Hab mal wohl gelesen der hat das damals nur des Geldes wegen gemacht und hatte überhaupt keinen Bock in einen Nachfolger mit zu wirken.....

Also der Trailer ist echt mal schlecht. Dagegen ist teil 1 ja Oscarverdächtig und der hatte auch schon zuviel "action", war aber noch "brauchbar". So bleibt wohl Silent Hill, die bis jetzt beste Videoversoftung....


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt. 
Sieht doch exakt so aus, als würde ich beim "Hitman: Absolution" Spielen versuchen, möglichst unauffällig zu agieren. Ch-ch-ch.

Nee, ich weiß echt nicht, wer die Zielgruppe sein soll. Spieler, die mit aktiviertem Trainer durch das Level laufen, die Story, weil sie unwichtig ist, wegklicken,
nur um die "Suit Only" Challenge freizuschalten?


----------

